# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Vajzat tona punojnë si prostituta në Itali: na zhgenjyen

## Shpirt Njeriu

Vangjeli dhe Xhevdet Sulko, rrefejne dhimbjen qe bartin prej 7 vjetesh pasi "martuan" 2 vajza, ne moshe fare te re. U derguan ne Itali ku prostituojne papushim dhe asgje nuk dihet per fatin e vendndodhjen e tyre. Si halla e te miturave fatkeqe, perdori dhe vogelushen e trete, per te korrur fitime. Dhe tregimi i 15-vjecares: "Si dola nga kthetrat e tutores" 

*LUSHNJE*
 - E dine se dy vajzat e tyre Flora dhe Blerina prostituojne ne rruget e Italise prej shtate vitesh. I jane drejtuar organeve te policise disa here duke denoncuar tutoret, por serisht ato kane mbetur ne trotuaret e shtetit fqinje. Nderkohe qe ata te dy, burre e grua, Xhevdet dhe Vangjeli Sulko, nga fshati Lifaj i Komunes Krutje, ne nje rrefim per "Korrieri"-n, kerkojne ndihme nga shteti shqiptar per kthimin e vajzave ne shtepite e tyre. "I lutemi Presidentit te Republikes, Kryeministrit, ministrit te Rendit, te na kthyejne dy vajzat nga trotuaret e Milanos dhe Romes dhe te marrin masa per tutoret e tyre". Familja Sulko nga fshati Lifaj kane vite qe kerkojne kthimin e dy vajzave te tyre Flora dhe Blerina, te cilat pasi u martuan, burrat e tyre i cuan ne Itali duke i detyruar nepermjet dhunes te prostituojne. Cifti Sulko ka patur dhjete femije por tashme i kane mbetur nente, shtate vajza dhe dy djem (pasi njeri nga djemte Genci se bashku me nusen Fiqireten e cila ishte shtatzene u mbyten me gomone me 5 maj 2000). Vangjelia ka doren e djathte te paralizuar dhe mbledh qumeshtin e bashkefshatareve duke e shitur ne baxho, nderkohe qe bashkeshorti i saj Xhevdeti kullot lopet per te siguruar buken e gojes se femijeve te tjere. 

Nena: Si vajzat perfunduan ne trotuare 

Vangjelia tregon se "H.Kanani nga Fieri eshte kumbar ne fisin e burrit tim. Ai para 7 vjetesh kur erdhi ne shtepine tone me tha: "Paske vajza te mira gjynah qe te rrine ne fshat. T'u bej nga nje burre une dhe te jetojne ne Itali, qe t'ju ndihmojne edhe juve". Duke menduar per mire, martuam vajzen e madhe Floren me Alfred Reken nga Fieri. Per pak jave nuk morem haber per vajzen. Kur mberriti ne Itali na mori nje here ne telefon dhe pastaj nuk u be me e gjalle. Me pas "kumbari" nderhyri per te martuar vajzen tjeter Blerinen me Adriatik Xhemalin po nga Fieri. Edhe kjo ashtu si e para". Me pas Vangjelia shton: "Vajza e madhe u martua 18 vjece dhe tani eshte 25 vjece ndersa e dyta Blerina eshte tani 24 vjece. Nje here kur fola me vajzen time Blerinen ajo me tha ne telefon: "Mama me lidh me policine e Lushnjes se mua me kane nxjerre prostitute. Te njejten gje ben edhe motra Flora". Une nuk desha me veten. Takova "kumbarin" duke i thene: "C'eshte kjo qe me bere. Une nuk kam buke te ha dhe ti me dergove vajzat prostituta. Ai m'u pergjigj duke me thene: "Une u dhashe burra por nuk e dija qe ata do t'i conin per prostituta". Me pas ajo tregon se ka bere denoncimin ne policine e Lushnjes. "Policia e arrestoi kumbarin H.Kanani por pas pese ditesh u la i lire per mungese provash. Vajza e madhe ka edhe nje femije 1 vjec e gjysem. Kete e beri pas presionit qe i beri policia duke i thene te atit te Alfredit, Neshatit se cfare martese kane kur s'kane femije! Ata na dergonin njerez te cilet na benin presion". 

_Xhaxhesha, ben prostitutee 15 vjecaren_ 

Por duket se problemet e familjes Sulko nuk paskan te sosur. Vangjelia ne rrefimin e saj flet edhe per vazjen 15 vjece Dorinen, e cila per pak i ka shpetuar "kthetrave" te prostitucionit. Kete here ka qene kunata e burrit te saj, e cila i ka ofruar Dorines luks dhe para. "Kunata e burrit (nusja e vellait te Xhevdetit) filloi qe te mbante shume prane vajzen e vogel Dorinen. Kjo u zhduk nje jave. Kur i thame se ku ishte me tha se, "isha ne Durres per te punuar ne nje lokal i motres se Fiqiretes (kunata e burrit). Pese dite fjeta te njerezit e nuses vellait pasi kisha frike te vija ne shtepi. Sic me tregoi vajza Fiqiretja kishte dashur qe ta shfrytezonte ne Durres e me pas t'a niste ne Itali"- shton me pas Vangjelia. Ajo pohon se pasi ka folur me kunaten e burrit Fiqireten, ajo i ka thene: "Mendova per mire pasi vajza jane dhe te punonin ne Durres se mos gjenin ndonje djale te mire per t'u martuar". Vangjelia shton: "E denoncova ne polici. Erdhen police dhe e shoqeruan ne komisariat por pas 24 oresh e lane te lire. Kur u thashe policeve pse e lane te lire, ata me thane: "Pas vajzave te tua do te bredhim ne. Ato duan burra, le te gjejne. Pa prova nuk ndalojme njeri". Vangjelia se bashku me te shoqin kerkojne ndihmen e shtetit, pasi sipas tyre djali qe kane ne Greqi, nuk e dine se motrat e tij jane prostitua, pasi ka shume vite qe eshte atje se bashku me gruan dhe femijet. "Ai nuk di gje, kam shume frike se po te marre vesh do te beje vetegjyqesi si ndaj kumbarit ashtu dhe ndaj tutoreve te vajzave, prandaj dua ndihmen e shtetit

----------


## StormAngel

Zot na ruaj! :i ngrysur: 
Katastrofe.

----------


## SeXxXy_EDANA_04

ka lujt mensh dynjaja,cunat shqiptare e kan fajn ce i genjejn vajzat  :pa dhembe:  lol i'm just jokingggg

----------


## PINK

po mire ja u bejne kur i gjejne copa mishi

----------


## Leandra

Pinko se mos kujton ti se cunat qenkan me te zgjuar, u r wrong hun... Cuna te tille jane budallenje, pertaca dhe kriminile perderisa cojne nenen e femijes se tyre ne rruge... Ato duhen varur  :i merzitur: , biles bile iu duhet bere si njerit andej nga ne qe coi te fejuaren ne semafor dhe ia bene vetem koken copa-copa pasi ia shkallaficen me gure dhe ia sollen se emes ne valixhe... 
Gjynah per nenat shqiptare se ato vuajne gjithcka qe ndodh... 
Ptu turp te kene keto cuna....Pse harxhoj fryme kot une si ti flasesh murit...bah.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Ke te drejte Leandra, keta meshkuj qe prostutuojne nenat e femijve te tyre me dhune, duhen varur. Merr nja 4-5 vari ne mes te Fierit dhe shifi si behen te tjeret si pula pastaj!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Keni shume te drejta te dyja. Por dhe prinderit, si i japin femijen e tyre aq kollaj, pa i njofur mire ato dy burrat qe deshnin te martonin dy vajzat e tyre. Te pikellon ne zemer te dish qe femija jote eshte ne ate rruge, dhe ti s'bere asgje ta ndaloje kete gje "kastrofike" sic tha stormangel.

----------


## bebushe

Kjo ka vite qe ndodh akoma ju

----------


## PINK

> Pinko se mos kujton ti se cunat qenkan me te zgjuar, u r wrong hun... Cuna te tille jane budallenje, pertaca dhe kriminile perderisa cojne nenen e femijes se tyre ne rruge... Ato duhen varur , biles bile iu duhet bere si njerit andej nga ne qe coi te fejuaren ne semafor dhe ia bene vetem koken copa-copa pasi ia shkallaficen me gure dhe ia sollen se emes ne valixhe... 
> Gjynah per nenat shqiptare se ato vuajne gjithcka qe ndodh... 
> Ptu turp te kene keto cuna....Pse harxhoj fryme kot une si ti flasesh murit...bah.



Leandra .. nuk po them se cunat jane te zgjuar .. as e zura ne goje fare 
por mire ju a bejne se fejohen martohen .. bam bam .. rrehen me nje cokollate kur i thone ... sepse kam degjuar shume historira .. qe keto meshkujt bejne sikur martohen dhe i cojne ne italy .. dhe ec aty prosti .. 
familja pooo e po qe luan rolin kryesor .. por pak  a shume nga te gjitha historite qe kemi degjuar shumica jane nga fshtatrat dhe malet .. te papara ,, te varfera qe per nje cope buke shesin femite e tyre ..ose falin rinine e tyre .. 
apo do themi e ka fajin qeveria .. dhe per keto raste

----------


## xkorleonex

shume keq kjo qe ndodh

----------


## friendlyboy1

kto historit jan thashetheme asnje goc nuk shkon atije pa deshiren e saj. e keni provuar te jetoni ne ndonje fshat te humbur, me prinder qe ta nxin jeten. Goca te tilla do bejn te pamunduren te ikin nga shtepiat e tyre edhe nqs sakrifica esht ajo qe thuhet me lart. 
Ngelet duke i hedhur fajin te tjerve, asnjeri se ka fajin ato e kan vet fajin.

----------


## FierAkja143

Shqipria po shkatrohet!  Leku ju ka mbyllur syt njerezve atie.  
Se kuptoj fillimisht ata prinder qysh i martojn cupat kaq te vogla?...ju zen vendin ato ne shpi apo ca? Ato vajza nuk kan faj, fajn e ka familja e tyre qe i le te martohen dhe te ven ne Italy me te parin qe do gjendet ne ruge.  Fajn e ka ne pergjithesi shteti jon. Njerezit detyrohen te bejn ca gjera nga halli..po gjyna, ik mer nje bullgare apo nje ruse o injorant qe do te quhesh dhe shqiptar dhe coje ne prostitucion...por jo Shqiptaren!

Qesh une kur thot babai im qe shqipris i duhet nje Enver sot, po me keto qe lexojm dite per dite sikur ka te drejt.  Ata maskarenj qe bejn keto gjera nuk duhen gjuajtur me pistolet ne koke se ashtu do vdesin me nje here...ata duhen varur!

----------


## don Heli

...po si nuk e pashe nji koment normal... si ka mundesi qe dini veç me gjyku mor shqiptare! pse ju duket e jashtezakonshme qe prinderit e disa vajzave qe jane rrite ne injorance totale i martojne ata me te parin qe i shkon ne shtepi... ku jeni rrite ju, ne pyje qe nuk dini se kto gjana kane ndodhe edhe ne qytet, bile edhe ne tirane... ashte verferia faji me i madh, pastaj vine gjerat e tjera. une nuk e pranoj nje gje te tille se pse ashte gjeja me e ulet por duhet te dini edhe shkakun...
nuk ashte e vertete qe te gjitha shkojne me deshire dhe se e dine ate çfare i pret ne itali o ne vende te tjera, para se me fole mendoni...
populli jone nuk ka nevoje per enverin, se prej tij mberriti ne kto kondita, shqiptaret kane nevoje per njerez qe e done shvillimin dhe begatine e vendit...
ashte gjaja ma e thjeshte me gjylu, por ma e veshtira me e kuptu se pse ndodhin kto fenomene... dhe shof se ju te gjithe e keni pase shume te lehte me i vu faj o vajzave ose prinderve... faji asht gjithmone te politika e qeverise qe asht e lidhum me kta pare te pista. shqipnia nuk asht aq e madhe qe te mos te merret vesht se kush merret me kto pisdheqe, e keshtu qe policia e din se kush shet e blen femra... pse nuk ben asgje? sepse jane te paguar nga kriminaliteti.

----------


## Moltisanti

Shume familje ne shqiperi nisen nga te ardhurat qe ka nje djale psh filani jeton ne angli ose itali edhe o burra tja japim gocen me te paren pa e njoft fare se ca tipi mund te jete i mire ,i keq ,kriminel ,cfare te kaluare ka pasur ,cfare familje jane,ose pa marre parasysh mendimin e vajzes (e pelqen apo jo ) po rrezik i kundervihen o merre o ska ,vetem nga arsyja qe jeton jashte shtetit....po kto kriminela gjejne shesh e bejne pershesh,,prandaj shume familje ne shqiperi jane ne extremin e injorances duke shitur femijen e tyre tek dikush qe nuk e njohin fare eshte turp turp qe vetem ne shqipetaret i bejme duke nxjerre motrat tona ne rruge !!!

pershendetje

----------


## krutani79

vertet qe shqiptaret e kane kuptuar gabim fjalen EUROPE por s'jane vetem djemte shkaku ne nje lokal ne athine kam takuar nje vajze qe prostutonte dhe rastesisht me dha qe ishte shqiptare qe me deshiren e saj ishte bere prostitute dhe kur e pyeta pse kishte arritur gjer aty shypjegimin e mora nga dy pika lot qe i shpetuan dhe per mos ta lenduar me tej i urova shendet dhe e lashe me lot ne sy vertete eshte nje turp qe gatuhet nga vetvetja sepse sa do qe detyroj tjetri po nuk deshi nuk arrihet asgje vertete kjo drame eshte nje plage e pasherueshme /? bye te gjitheve......

----------


## Blue_sky

Jam dakort deri diku me Pink pasi keto gjerat me duket se ndodhin me teper me injorantet pa asnje klase shkolle qe kerkojne "riken e vezeve te arta",nje cun qe banon jashte vendit (ne syte e tyre dicka perfekte)pa marre parasysh asgje tjeter!
Pastaj kur vete sa ne nje qytet sa ne tjetrin,sa me njerin sa me tjetrin ky "fat" do i gjeje...S'jam dhe aq dakort qe "detyrohen" se sado kudo po mos te donin ta benin,shumica e tyre do gjente rrugedalje...Mahh,mgjth me vjen keq per to.

----------


## good devil

CKE TI ME VAJZAT MER lire re vajzat t'bejne punen rehat. Ajo e di vet pse e ben. Edhe kur e ben, jam i sigyrt qe e ben nga halli e jo nga qefi.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

*haahahhha good devil LooooooooooooL 

Ej o kalamoja...po te rrojm vet mer ....shyqyr qe ska semafora ne tr... se do ikshin dom leket e skafit :P  haahhahaahah te pakten rritet fitimi i shtetit... jan goca me prespektiv ato mer... punojn per shtetin... ato jan ambasadoret e verteta te shqiperise neper bote.... 
Urime goca kshu vazhdoni !*

----------


## Arbanasi

pse mor akuzoni meshkujt... po femrat jane ato qe prostituojne...
ato vajza duhet  :Sater:  sepse ato nuk kan dhembje ne shpirt por ne fund bark... e tek pastaj lypin me tjav q* mamin edhe atyre qe bejne human trafficking...

E dij, ka raste kur i detyrojne, por ka raste kur vajzat vet shkojne... 
O vellezer e motra - te gjithe kemi sy dhe po shohim... ska nevoje te ndryshojme ndokend pa mos ndryshuar veten tone se pari - duhet te nisemi nga vetvetja, por problemi eshte se me lehte na vie te flasim per te tjeret se per vete...


rrofshit e qofshit gjithmone me ndere dhe paqa ne shpirte ju percjellte kudo qe jeni...ane e mbane botes...

----------


## ATMAN

Tregtia me fatkeqësi njerëzore 

http://ilrestodelcarlino.quotidiano.net/2002/02/04/cuts/img88405.jpg 

Dhjetëra mijëra femra të Europës Lindore janë duke rënë viktima të tregtisë ballkanase të seksit.

Nga ekipi raportues i Ballkanit të IWPR-së (BCR No 460, 15-Sep-03)

Marku kruan fytyrën e tij të parruar dhe vështron me vëmendje radhët e cisternave, kamionëve dhe makinave të vjetra.

Është i shqetësuar, i lodhur dhe në hall. I ulur në një kafene në kufirin greko-bullgar, ai ngurron të na lus për një të mirë, të mirë të madhe.

"Shikoni, unë e di që jeni rumunë. A mund t'ju lus të merrni këto dy vajza me makinën tuaj dhe t'i çoni në Greqi?" tha ai, duke treguar me gisht makinën jashtë, ku ishin të ulura dy vajza në ulëset e prapme.

Ia mori mendja prej nga ishim nga tabelat e regjistrimit të makinës sonë.

"Janë nga Brasovi [qytet në Rumaninë qendrore] dhe kanë nëvojë të arrijnë në Selanik [Greqi veriore]. Do t'ju paguaj mirë. Letrat i kanë mirë," shtoi ai i entuziazmuar.

Marku na tregoi se e fitonte bukën e gojës duke i trafikuar dy vajzat. "Do t'iu gjejë punë të mirë në një klub në Selanik. E kam një adresë dhe do të fitoj para të mira nga kjo. E dini sa vështirë është të mbetesh gjallë këtyre ditëve. Edhe vajzat janë të varfëra, motrat dhe prindërit i kanë pijanecë," tha ai.

"Greqia u ofron të ardhme shumë më të mirë. Erdhëm këtu me autobus, por tani frikësohem ta kaloj kufirin me to, sepse dëgjova që doganjerët grekë po dyshojnë diçka dhe mund të na ndalojnë së hyri."

Duke u mbështetur në tavolinë, Marcu duket i brengosur, "Ju lutem më ndihmoni, merrni dy vajzat në makinën tuaj e pastaj do të ju takoj në anën tjetër dhe do të fitoni ca para të lehta."

"Pse nuk kalon me një taksi?" e pyetëm.

"Jo, nuk dua ta marr një taksi, sepse këta janë hajna, mund të më plaçkisin," na ktheu me furi.

Marku filloi të humbas durimin dhe dëshironte të mirreshim vesh sa më shpejtë për të çuar vajzat përtej. Duke dalur nga kafeneja, ai na përcolli drejt makinës sonë. Sa duhej të vazhdonim të flisnim me të kur, gjatë ekzaminimit të Dacia-s sonë të dallueshme rumune, ai e vërejti se kishim bërë një gabim. Në ulëset e prapme i kishim lënë kamerat dhe pajisjet tona: maska jonë dështoi.

Nuk shikoi fare prapa, derisa largohej shpejtë teposhtë rrugës. Hyri në makinën e tij dhe u zhduk pas një kthese, për në Bullgari. Pa dyshim do të kthehej të provonte një ditë tjetër.

Marku është një prej qindra trafikuesve që punojnë përgjatë këtij dhe shumë kufijëve të tjerë të Ballkanit, jo duke kontrabanduar armë, drogë apo makina të vjedhura, por femra.

SI FUNKSIONON TREGTIA

Në nëntor të vitit 2002, në një konference të Organizatës për Siguri dhe Bashkëpunim në Europë, (OSBE), u vlerësua se rreth 200.000 femra të Ballkanit kanë rënë viktimë e rrjetit të kontrabandës që shtrihet përgjatë rajonit e deri në Bashkimin Europian.

Sipas statistikave më të reja të Organizatës Ndërkombëtare të Migracionit (IOM) katër eksportuesit më të mëdhenj të femrave për në Europën Perëndimore janë Moldavia, Rumania, Ukraina dhe Rusia.

Rumania është nyjë e kësaj tregtie për dy arsye: lokacioni gjeografik e bën atë shtet të përshtatshëm tranzit, kurse prezenca e një numri të madh të femrave të varfëra që mezi presin të fitojnë para e krijon një burim të gatshëm të viktimave të trafikimit.

Dy rrugët kryesore të kontrabandimit fillojnë këtu: njëra shkon kah Hungaria, vazhdon në jugperëndim nëpër Jugosllavi dhe Shqipëri dhe pastaj përmes Adriatikut me anije të shpejtë në Itali; tjetra shkon drejtpërdrejt në jug, përmes Bullgarisë dhe Greqisë.

Në rrugën e parë, femrat dërgohen në qytetet rumune si Bukureshti dhe Temishvari, afër kufirit serb. Shumica pastaj i shiten bandave serbe që i dërgojnë në jug të punojnë si prostitute në Beograd apo ua shesin grupeve kriminele në Bosnë, Kosovë apo Mal të Zi. Disa kontrabandohen në Shqipëri, pastaj në Itali dhe shtete të tjera europiane.

Rruga e dytë kalon prej Rumanisë e drëjtpërdrejt në jug nëpër Bullgari dhe Greqi. Në Bullgari, disa nga femrat u shiten bandave që i kontrabandojnë në Maqedoni, pastaj në Shqipëri dhe në Itali.

Kjo tregti është një koalicion i interesave që i tejkalon dallimet etnike. Grupe të organizuara mirë, që e njohin njëra-tjetrën nga pazaret me drogë apo armë, tregtojnë përtej kufijëve, siç bëjnë edhe trafikantët individualë.

Lufta e ka shndërruar Ballkanin në një ëndërr për trafikantët. Tregtia e tyre e paligjshme është mundësuar të lulëzojë si rezultat i kaosit të dekadës së fundit, që e kishte dobësuar kontrrollin e kufijëve dhe ka thyer e varfëruar komunitetet që më herët mbaheshin bashkë me anë të kodeve të forta morale.

Përgjatë Ballkanit, post-blloqet janë të vëzhguara dobët nga zyrtarë shpesh të korruptuar, që janë mësuar të marrin ryshfet kur armët dhe droga kalonin nëpër rajon gjatë luftërave. Pasaportat e falsifikuara apo të vjedhura gjenden lehtë, kurse rregullat për viza shkelen.

Luftërat kanë krijuar treg për vajzat edhe brenda Ballkanit. Rrjedha e parave të gatshme nga komuniteti ndërkombëtar që vëzhgon paqen në Bosnë, Kosovë dhe Maqedoni ka rritur tregtinë me prostitucion. Një burim nga Misioni i Kombeve të Bashkuara në Kosovë, UNMIK, i tha IWPR-së në gusht që tani tregu është aq i zhvilluar sa që shumë prej vajzave të kontrabanduara në protektorat tani dëshirojnë të punojnë si prostituta me vullnetin e tyre. Profiti i tyre është i mirë, makrotë e tyre po i trajtojnë mirë dhe, siç thonë ato, është "më mirë se të kthehen në Moldavi", tha burimi.

Nga 826 vajza që janë ndihmuar nga projektet e IOM-it në rajon, nga maji i vitit 2001 e deri në dhjetor të vitit 2002, 590 - 77 përqind - janë të destinuara për në Kosovë, Bosnë apo Maqedoni.

Ekzistojnë disa metoda për rekrutimin e vajzave. Njëra është përmes konkurseve në gazeta, që ofrojnë punë laike siç është shërbimi në kafenetë e Europës Perëndimore. Të tjerat joshen me premtime martese me shtetas europianë.

Pas joshjes së vajzave, trafikantët i marrin pasaportat e tyre, pastaj i dëgojnë në qendrat e mëdha rajonale të tregtisë së seksit, ku i detyrojnë të punojnë si prostitute. Disa arratisen nga të personat që i kanë kapur. Ne i kemi takuar disa vajza që ia kanë dalur të arratisen. Por një numër i madh i atyre që arratisen kapen prapë nga trafikantët apo ndiqen kur kërkojnë strehim të sigurt në strehimoret për femra.

Në një hetim të madh, ku janë përfshirë reporterë të IWPR-së në tetë shtete të Ballkanit, ne kemi filluar të hulumtojmë këtë tregti gjigante me njerëzit në rajon. Ekipet tona kanë përcjellur rrugët e trafikimit, që çojnë nga Rumania kah jugu në Bullgari dhe Greqi, pastaj në Shqipëri dhe në veri nëpër Jugosllavi.

Kemi vizituar klube, kafiteri, hotele, shtëpi publike, ku kemi biseduar me trafikantët, makrotë, autoritetet dhe vetë vajzat, për të ndërtuar një pasqyrë se si operon ky rrjet ndër-kufitar i bandave kriminele të kontrabandistëve të femrave.

TRAFIKIMI PËR LOJËRAT OLIMPIKE

Në vend-kalimin kufitar Kulata në mes Greqisë dhe Bullgarisë, dhjetëra taksi janë të rreshtuar në anën bullgare të kufirit. Sipas një burimi nga policia bullgare, disa nga makinat presin trafikantët grekë për në dy qytete të atyshme, Sandanski dhe Petriq, që janë shndërruar në qendra rajonale të tregtisë së seksit - tregje për vajzat nga i tërë Ballkani dhe ish-Bashkimi Sovjetik, që blihen dhe shiten pa gajle për ndëshkim. Disa destinohen për në Itali dhe shtete të tjera të Europës, por shumica blihen nga pronarët e klubeve të natës nga Greqia veriore.

Me një ironi të hidhur, Sandanski gjithashtu njihet si vendlindja e skllavit më të njohur të botës, Spartakut. Por skllavet e sotme nuk do të rebelohen kundër gjuetarëve të tyre. Ato janë tepër të dobëta, shumë larg nga shtëpia dhe janë futur në kthetrat e një tregtie tejet mirë të organizuar kriminele që i len ato me shumë pak mundësi për t'u arratisur.

Burime nga policia greke i kanë thënë IWPR-së se transferi i femrave nga Bullgaria në Greqi është i qëndrueshëm, i kontrrolluar nga grupe mirë të integruara kriminelësh. Në Sandanski, një njeri i njohur mirë për policinë greke e kontrrollon tërë këtë veprimtari - përfshirë këtu edhe taksi kompanitë e përdorura për të kontrabanduar vajzat përtej kufirit - dhe ai ose tolerohet ose mbrohet vazhdueshëm nga homologët e tyre bullgarë.

Në prill, ekipi jonë i gazetarëve, që kanë luajtur rolin e klientëve potencialë, kanë pyetur ngasësit e taksive në Sandanski dhe në Petriq në lidhje me blerjen e femrave në këtë zonë. Fillimisht të rezervuar, ngasësit kanë filluar të flasin dhe na kanë thënë se mund të na vënë në kontakt me njerëzit që mund "ta zgjidhin problemin tonë".

Çmimi i vajzave varet nga mosha dhe përvoja. Mesatarisht, ato shiten në mes 2.500 dhe 3.000 Euro. "Nëse vajza është e freskët, shumë e re dhe e papërdorur, çmimi është më i lartë," na tha një trafikant.

Kostoja dhe numri i femrave që kontrabandohen në Greqi pritet të rritet gjatë Lojërave Olimpike në Athinë në vitin e ardhshëm, pasi që trafikantët sigurisht kalkulojnë se biznesi i prostitucionit do të gufojë.

Trafikantët janë tejet të organizuar. Ata kontrrollojnë mirë identitetin e klientëve të tyre për të evituar kurthet e policisë; kanë instrumente të teknologjisë së lartë, si p.sh. kodues të komunikimeve, që ia pamundëson policisë t'i përgjojë telefonat e tyre mobilë; bile-bile drejtojnë edhe stacione televizive ilegale që transmetojnë porno dhe reklamojnë shtëpitë publike.

MAFIA SHQIPTARE

Në periferi të një fshati shqiptar në varfëri të skajshme, ku gomarët e stërngarkuar me dru për zjarr ecin ngadalë nëpër rrugët me gropa, ne pamë pamjen e pazakontë të Audive, Mercedesëve shkëlqyes e bile-bile edhe të ndonjë Lamburxhini që kalonte pranë.

Në këtë shtet të varfër, ky lloj i pasurisë evidente asociohet me krimin e organizuar, që ka mbushur vakuumin e krijuar nga rënia e komunistëve dhe ka shpërndarë duart përreth Europës. Në qershor, Qendra e Hulumtimit të Tregjeve Botërore ka thënë në një raport se grupet e mafias shqiptare kanë krijuar një reputacion në Europën kontinentale, si një ndër dilerët në efikasë të drogës dhe kontrabandistët më efikasë me njerëz në kontinent.

Gjatë pesë viteve të fundit, ministrat e punëve të brendshme të Shqipërisë dhe dy prokurorët kryesorë publikë kanë pranuar se Shqipëria është shtet tranzit për prostitutat në rrugën e tyre për në Europën Perëndimore dhe se një numër i madh i vajzave shqiptare është duke u detyruar në këtë tregti.

Në këtë shoqëri tejet konzervative, prostitucioni është jashtë normave morale, por trafikimi i vajzave për në Itali dhe në shtetet tjera të Europës nuk është.

Raporti Viktimat e trafikimit në Ballkan i vitit 2001 i IOM-it thekson se kontrabandimi i vajzave përmes Shqipërisë kah BE-ja "orientohet kryesisht" me anë të porteve të Vlorës dhe Durrësit.

Kur mbërrijnë në Itali, vajzat vazhdojnë të jenë nën rreziqe të konsiderueshme. Ministria e punëve të brendshme të Italisë ka raportuar në vitin 2001 se 168 prostituta të huaja janë vrarë, në shumicën e rasteve nga makrotë e tyre. Shumica e këtyre makrove kanë qenë shqiptarë apo nigerianë.

Trafikimi i vajzave shqiptare në Itali është bërë aq problem i madh sa që ka shkaktuar ndërrimin e legjislacionit italian në vitin 1998. Neni 18 i Ligjit mbi të huajt ka ofruar një program të kujdesit - të udhëhequr nga më shumë se 200 OJQ dhe ministria italiane për mundësi të barabarta - për personat e sjellur në shtet për eksploatim seksual. Shifrat nga ky program prej marsit deri në dhjetor 2000 tregojnë se 20 përqind e vajzave që janë ndihmuar vijnë nga Shqipëria.

Në qytetin qendror shqiptar të Fierit, tre kabina metali me disa krevate të vjetra dykatëshe dhe disa tavolina ofrojnë strehim për vajzat që kanë arritur të ikin nga kthetrat e trafikantëve.

Ky strehim është krijuar nga Kolonel Xhavit Shala, ish-zyrtar i lartë i policisë, që tani shërben në zyrën statistikore dhe të analizes në ministrinë e punëve të brendshme. Ai ka arritur të mbledhë 18.000 dollarë amerikanë nga bizneset lokale për të financuar projektin, kur qeveria ka refuzuar të ndihmojë.

Shala ka pasur bisedime me udhëheqësit lokalë, mësuesit, biznesmenët dhe banorët e atyshëm, të sqarojë se si trafikimi po e shkatërron jetën e fshatrave në vend.

Gjatë një bisede me IWPR-në gjatë vitit të kaluar, ai ishte i vendosur se e vetmja mënyrë e luftimit të trafikimit që bëhet përmes Shqipërisë dhe nga ajo dhe e riintegrimit në shoqëri e vajzave të trafikuara është të ndryshohet rrënjësisht qëndrimi, veçanërisht nga ana e familjeve të vajzave.

"Shqiptarët duhet të mësohen t'i trajtojnë këto femra si viktima e jo si prostituta. Ne i themi familjeve se hyrja në prostitucion nuk është vetëm përgjegjësi e vajzës, por është e tyre," tha ai.

"Statistikat tregojnë se vajzat e tyre janë joshur me mashtrime në prostitucion. Ne i pyesim pse familjet e tyre u kanë lejuar atyre të mashtrohen."

Aq është e madhe frika e rënies në duar te trafikantëve sa që shumë vajza refuzojnë të shkojnë në shkollë. Organizata 'Save the Children' ka raportuar në vitin 2001 se "hulumtimet kanë treguar se në zonat e largëta, ku nxënësit duhet të ecin më shumë se një orë për të mbërrirë në shkollë, 90 përqind e vajzave kanë ndërprerë përcjelljen e shkollës së mesme". Njëri ndër faktorët kryesorë janë brengat e prindërve mbi rrezikun e rrëmbimit të fëmijëve të tyre në rrugë për në shkollë.

Kontrabandimi i njerëzve është bërë aq i theksuar në Shqipëri, sa që edhe policia është e implikuar. Gjatë pesë muajve të parë të vitit 2002, 102 zyrtarë janë identifikuar si të përfshirë në tregti, pas një operacioni të madh policor që është nxitur nga presioni ndërkombëtar për të ndalur valën e vajzave që arrijnë në Europë. 16 të dyshimtë janë burgosur, 12 janë transferuar në vende të tjera pune dhe 15 kanë pësuar ndëshkime të vogla, sipas ministrisë së punëve të brendshme shqiptare.

Shkallën e trafikimit me njerëz nga Shqipëria e qet në dritë një dokument sekret i brendshëm qeveritar, të cilin e ka parë IWPR-ja. Sipas këtij dokumenti, më shumë se 100.000 shqiptarë janë kontrabanduar nga shteti prej 1993-2001. Është e vështirë të dihet se sa prej tyre kanë përfunduar si prostituta në Europë. Megjithatë, dëshmitë nga rruga tregojnë rrëfimin e tyre. Sipas një hulumtimi të IOM-it në vitin 2001, shumica e prostitutave në zonën Soho të Londrës janë nga Shqipëria apo nga Kosova.

KUFIJTË POROZË TË MAQEDONISË

Shkuam në veri përgjatë Maqedonisë në Kumanovë, përmes rrugëve piktoreske që ngjiten lartë nëpër bjeshkët e Sharrit. Në rrugët e tollovitura të qytetit, ne hasëm në një artar, tregtia e të cilit dukej se lulëzonte. "Shumë femra kalojnë nëpër Kumanovë, kështu që biznesi im është i sigurt," tha pronari i dyçanit në qendër të qytetit. "Shes shumë unaza për femrat nga Ukraina, Rumania dhe Shqipëria. Nganjëherë i shes edhe burrit që është i zoti i tyre. Ai ka nevojë të ketë femra të bukura, që të mund të mbajë biznesin e tij."

Nëse Rumania është shpesh fillim i rrugëtimit të trafikimit kurse Shqipëria fundi, një shtet, Maqedonia, e luan rolin e pikës kyçe të tranzite. Ka më së shumti kufij të përbashkët në krahasim me cilëndo ish-republikë jugosllave, kurse kufijtë e saj të patrulluar dobët janë idealë për trafikantët. Sipas burimeve nga policia kosovare, kufiri i këtij shteti me protektoratin është sigurisht kufiri më poroz në Europë.

E ulur në karrigë plasike, me rroba sportive që ia kanë dhënë qendra që e ka shpëtuar, Xhuljana Sherban flet me dyshemenë. Sytë e saj të lyer me të kuq vështrojnë prapa flokëve të saj të zeza e të gjata.

Rumunja 21-vjeçare nuk dëshiron të thotë shumë. Pas tërë asaj që ka përjetuar, nuk është për t'u çuditur. Megjithatë, Xhuljana është fatlume, është njëra prej pak femrave në Maqedoni që kanë ikur nga kthetrat e makrosë së saj dhe ka dëshmuar kundër tij në gjyq, pasi që është vendosur në një program të mbrojtjes së dëshmitarëve. E rrethuar me vajza të tjera në strehimore të Shkupit, ajo fillon të rrëfejë historinë e saj.

Rasti i saj e zbulon tregtinë e madhe me femra që kalon nëpër qytetin e Tetovës dhe Valestës dhe të Strugës më në jug.

Makroja i saj, Dilaver Bojku Leku, është dënuar për detyrim në një gjyq të Strugës në mars me gjashtë muaj burg. Leku, mendohet të ketë kontrrolluar qarkun më të madh të prostitucionit në Maqedoni, duke drejtuar 10 kafene në rajon dhe rekrutuar vajza moldave, rumune dhe ukrainase, që janë shitur nga disa banda nga Rumania nëpër Serbi.

"Më thanë që do të punoja në Greqi, por nuk pritja të më shitnin. Më shitën në Serbi mbi dhjetë herë. Mbërriva në Maqedoni në vitin 2001, në Velestë, ku qëndrova pesë muaj duke punuar në kafiterinë e Lekut, Expresso," i tha Xhuljana IWPR-së.

Gjatë një katastrofe për imazhin e qeverisë maqedonase, Leku u arratis më 20 qershor dhe iku në Mal të Zi, ku më pas e kapën dhe e ekstraduan më 4 korrik. Ai është momentalisht duke e pritur rigjykimin e tij bashkë me katër të tjerë.

Rasti ka tërhequr vëmendjen e komunitetit ndërkombëtar, që pret me padurim ta shohë Balkanin të fillojë një ofanzivë kundër krimit të organizuar dhe të ndërprejë rrjedhën e vajzave në BE. Lawrence Butler, Ambasadori i SHBA-ve në Maqedoni, ka shprehur brengat e tij serioze rreth ndëshkimit nga ana e shtetit në rastet e mëhershme të prostitucionit gjatë këtij viti. "Dështimi të [zbatohen dënime më të gjata burgu] shtron pyetje të reja si: a po frikësohesh? A je i korruptuar apo jokompetent?" tha ai në lansimin vjetor të raportit të Departamentit të Shtetit mbi trafikimin me njerëz.

SHËRBIMI I NDËRKOMBËTARËVE

Një nga një, tri vajzat fillojnë të rrahin shuplaka, duke lutur për apllauz dhe para, pasi që ishin zhveshur lakuriq para nesh. Welcome to The Dancer (Mirë se vini te vallëzuesja) - një striptiz kafene e zymtë bodrumi në qendër të Prishtinës.

Në një qoshe, një femër e shkurtër dhe e thatë i thërret me zë të vrazhdë duke i shtyrë të mundohen më shumë për të tërhequr vërejtjen tonë.

Nata sapo ka filluar dhe ne jemi klientët e vetëm në kafene. Pas pak, zonja e ashpër në dukje u afrua në tavolinën tonë dhe na pyeti nëse ishim të kënaqur me striptizin. Pasi që i pa vështrimet tona mohuese, ajo tha se e dinte që nuk ishim aty për vallëzimin por për atë që ajo e quante "pak zbavitje me vajzat".

"Është 50 Euro për një orë. Është sigurt. Askush nuk do të hyjë në kafene pa u lajmëruar. Policia e këtushme nuk do të na bëjë problem," shtoi gruaja e cila e prezentoi vetën si Iana.

Siguria është qartë e rëndësishme në The Dancer. Kafeneja nën tokë është si një fortesë e vogël - nuk ka xhama dhe dyer të përforcuara. Afër hyrjes, fshehur prapa disa blloqeve, është i ulur një i ri që shet çamçakëza dhe kontrrollon klientët duke hyrë.

"A nuk ju pëlqyen vajzat? Ndoshta këtë herë nuk ishin aq të mira," tha ai duke dalur nga klubi. "Sinqerisht, as mua nuk më pëlqejnë aq shumë. A do të vini ndonjëherë tjetër? Do të kemi vajza të freskëta së shpejti. Janë në rrugë nga Ukraina."

Ka shumë shtëpi publike dhe striptiz kafene të tilla në Kosovë. Ky rajon është një ndër destinimet kryesore për trafikantët. Por vajzat nuk janë këtu për t'i kënaqur vendasit - ato janë këtu për "ndërkombëtarët".

Ekonomia kosovare varet në masë të madhe nga prezenca e zyrtarëve ndërkombëtarë dhe trupave në protektorat. Në qytetet si Prishtina dhe Prizreni, dyçanet, restoranet dhe kafiteritë në stil perëndimor janë të shpërndara në tërë qytetin për të shërbyer shijet dhe xhepat e mijëra të huajve që kanë paga të mira.

Shumë kosovarë të rëndomtë janë thithur nga skema e prostitucionit lokal, të cilin trafikantët e shohin si një ndër më profitabilin në Europë.

"Shumica e njerëzve këtu i fitojnë paratë e tyre nga trafikimi i drogës apo i femrave. Ata i njohin rrugët shumë mirë, ata i njohin shumë mirë zonat e minuara dhe i përshkojnë zonat të cilat KFOR-i nuk i përshkon kurrë," i tha IWPR-së një zyrtar i lartë i Forcave Mbrojtëse të Kosovës, KFOR.

"KFOR-i nuk intervenon, sepse nuk dëshirojnë të rrëzikojnë hyrjen në konflikt dhe nuk janë të interesuar. Jo shumë më herët, një predhë është hedhur kundër një post blloku të OKB-së. Njerëzit e KFOR-it nuk janë nga këtu, kështu që nuk u intereson shumë se çfarë ndodh."

MANGËSITË E POLICISË DHE KORRUPCIONI

Burimi nga KFOR-i tha se policia lokale kosovare është e paaftë të ballafaqohet me këtë problem. Ai gjithashtu tha se disa policë i drejtojnë operimet e trafikimit. "Nuk e di a mund t'i quajmë polici. Vendasit bëhen policë me kryerjen e një kursi tre-mujor në zbatimin e ligjit. Më pas, ata janë të interesuar vetëm në rritjen e pagave të tyre dhe në ekspozimin e uniformave, pistoletave dhe makinave që i ka dhënë komuniteti ndërkombëtar," tha ai.

Në vendet tjera të Ballkanit, problemi i policisë është njëjtë akut si në Kosovë. Në Bosnë, kritikët e autoriteteve besojnë se tentativat për të ndalur bandat dhe trafikantët e krimit të organizuar janë zbrapsur me ndryshimet e parakohshme në organizimin e policisë ndërkombëtare në vend.

Në janar të këtij viti, Ekipi Ndërkombëtar Policor per Trafikim dhe Prostitucion i OKB-së, IPTF, është zëvendësuar me një mision policor të udhëhequr nga BE-ja, UEPM.

Një mijë e gjashtëqind policë të IPTF-së janë vendosur në rreth 200 lokacione të vendit për të trajnuar, pajisur dhe monitoruar policët vendas. Statistikat e fundit në gusht të vitit 2003 tregojnë se prezenca e EUPM-së është më pak evidente, me vetëm 480 anëtarë të vendosur në tërë vendin.

Para ofanzivës së janarit, koordinatori i Operimeve Speciale të Trafikimit të IPTF-së, John O'Reilly alarmoi se bandat trafikuese janë duke i shtuar aktivitetet e tyre, "Kriminelët janë tashmë duke sjellur vajza të reja. Nga të gjitha kafenetë që i mbyllëm, një numër i tyre është në të vërtetë duke u rihapur."

Gjatë një bisede me IWPR-në, O'Reilly dyshonte që një forcë e BE-së do të mund t'ia dilte të merrej me shkallën e problemit të trafikimit me njerëz.

"Në mendimin tim personal, nuk do të funksionojë. Ekziston vullneti, por ka shumë korrupcion dhe shumë njerëz në pozita të rëndësishme që nuk dëshirojnë që kjo të funksionojë," tha ai.

Situata është e ngjashme në Malin e Zi fqinj, ku një skandal i paradokoshëm trafikimi me njerëz, që ka përfshirë një zyrtar të lartë, ka poshtëruar seriozisht qeverinë.

Në korrik, një komision i OSBE-së është ftuar të hetojë përfshirjen e raportuar të zëvendës prokurorit të shtetit malazez Zoran Piperoviq dhe tre zyrtarëve të tjerë në kontrabandimin e njerëzve.

Piperoviqi është arrestuar bashkë me tre të tjerë në nëntor të vitit të kaluar, i dyshuar për përfshirje në trafikim me njerëz, pas rrëfimeve të një femre moldave që ishte arratisur nga një bandë malazeze trafikantësh në një strehimore. Ajo tha se Piperoviqi kishte qenë i involvuar në ngujimin e saj, gjatë cilës kohë ajo kishte qenë e droguar dhe e dhunuar.

Piperoviqi dhe tre të tjerët i mohojnë akuzat.

Në mënyrë kontraverze, prokurori kryesor i shtetit malazez, Zoran Radonjiq, ka vendosur në maj se nuk kishte bazë të mjaftueshme për gjykim, gjë që ka nxitur një protest të fuqishëm publik dhe ka detyruar autoritetet të ftojnë OSBE-në të gjykojnë rastin.

Shefi i Misionit të OSBE-së në Serbi dhe Mal të Zi, Maurizio Massari, tha në korrik se rasti i Piperoviqit "ka ngritur çështjen e aftësisë së sistemit ligjor malazez të ballafaqohet me kompleksitetin e rasteve të lidhura me trafikimin me njerëz".

NËPËR FUSHAT E MINUARA

Kur lëshuam Prishtinën, së pari udhëtuam për në Prizren, në Kosovën jugore e pastaj në Qafën e Prushit në kufirin kosovaro-shqiptar. Sipas burimit tonë të KFOR-it, Qafa e Prushit është një pikë e nxëhtë e trafikimit me njerëz dhe drogë. Rruga për në pikën kufitare përshkon fshatra, ku shenjat e luftës së fundit, tensionet e vazhdueshme dhe pasuria e shpejtë janë më se evidente.

Afër kufirit, para një shtëpie të re dy-katëshe, qëndron një Mercedes i posa-shkelqyer. Gati të gjithë kanë tabela zvicrane. "Shumica e makinave janë të kosovarëve. Shumë nga ata kanë kaluar në Zvicër gjatë konfliktit dhe tani janë kthyer këtu të kryejnë punën e tyre, kryesisht në fushën e krimit të organizuar," na tha burimi jonë nga KFOR-i.

Disa kilometra larg Qafës së Prushit janë fushat e minuara. Një rrugë e pluhurosur kalon nëpër terren vdekjeprurës. Në të dy anët e rrugës gjenden trekëndësha të verdhë me mbishkrimin "minas, minas" dhe struktura të mëdha betoni, të quajtura "dhëmbët e dragoit", që janë ndërtuar nga forcat serbe për të ndalur lëvizjen e tankeve të NATO-s.

Post blloku i OKB-së në Qafën e Prushit, i ruajtur nga vetëm disa policë, është i vendosur mbi malet që mbretërojnë në këtë zonë. Aktivitetet e vëzhgimit nga ky post bllok ndihmohen nga patrullat lëvizëse të OKB-së, që vendosin bllokada në rrugë dhe kontrrollojnë makinat e dyshimta poshtë në luginë. Vajzat këtu, barten në të dy drejtimet. Sipas IOM-it, shumica e tyre shkojnë në Shqipëri e pastaj në Itali, kurse të tjerat çohen në Kosovë dhe në tregun e bujshëm të Prishtinës.

Përkundër tentativave të OKB-së te Qafa e Prushit, trafikimi vazhdon të rritet, pjesërisht për shkak se policia ndërkombëtare dhe vendase nuk dëshiron të rrezikojë jetërat e tyre dhe të dalë nga siguria e rrugës në fushat e minave.

Në verilindje është edhe një kufi i paruajtur, që përdoret rregullisht nga trafikantët, në mes Kosovës dhe Malit të Zi. Pika kaluese përshkon bjeshkët që janë deri në 2.600 metra të larta. Si në pjesët tjera të Ballkanit, ky lloj reliefi i ndihmon trafikuesit me njerëz dhe e bën tejet të vështirë përcjelljen e tyre.

Në anën tjetër, natyra multikombëtare e trafikimit e vështirëson veçanërisht punën në ndalimin e rrjedhës së njerëzve.

"Nuk ka probleme gjuhësore, fetare apo çfarëdo problemesh të tjera në mesin e kriminelëve," i tha Jacques Klein IWPR-së, pak para se ta kryente mandatin e tij në krye të Misionit të OKB-së në Bosnë, në dhjetor të vitit 2002. "Ata nuk kanë asnjë dilemë kur punojnë në mes vete - është një strukturë shumë e sofistikuar e krimit."

Duke punuar së bashku, kriminelët e Ballkanit me prapavija të ndryshme etnike e krijojnë një rrjet të sigurt trafikimi përmes të cilit i kontrrollojnë profitet dhe vajzat. Megjithatë, disa ia dalin të ikin.

VAJZAT U IKIN KAPËSVE

Jo të gjitha vajzat që i kemi takuar ishin të kontrrolluara nga makrotë. Në Bukuresht ne pamë disa që punonin vetëm, pasi që kishin ikur nga kapësit. Kurse në Beograd, ne takuam vajza që vazhdonin të punonin në qytet, pasi që kishin ikur nga trafikuesit serbë.

Vera është një e tillë. Banesa e saj modeste në qendër të qytetit është themelore, por është e pastër. Në krevat është një pako me kondoma, në kënd një dollap. Asgjë tjetër. Ajo nuk ka makro, s'ka lidhje. 22-vjeçarja flet me krenari se si kishin mbërrirë deri këtu, ajo dhe shoqja e saj e banesës.

"Në mars, më në fund ia dola të arratisem nga trafikantët, që më mbajtën në një shtëpi në Novi Sad [qytet në veri të Beogradit] pasi që kishin ikur me pasaportat tona," tha ajo. "Tani e kam biznesin tim. I vendos reklamat e mia në gazeta dhe e publikoj numrin e mobilit tim. Tani punojmë për veten tonë."

Lehtësimi i tyre ishte evident, por ato janë më se të kujdesshme.

Ato as nuk tregonin se nga ku kishin ardhur e as ku i mendonin t'i dërgonin trafikantët.

"Trafikantët na shitën, keqtrajtuan dhe na mbajtën të mbyllura. Tani, ne vetëm duhet të kujdesemi se kush janë klientët tonë," vazhdoi Vera. "Ne u themi se e kanë gabuar numrin nëse na pyesin në gjuhën serbe. Ne kemi vetëm klientë të huaj. Natyrisht, do të kishim më shumë para nëse do të pranonim edhe serbë, por frikësohemi se mos janë trafikantë që provojnë të na kthejnë prapa."

Ofanzivat e fundit kundër krimit të organizuar pas vrasjes së kryeministrit Zoran Gjingjiq në mars, me gjasë kanë ndikuar, në një masë, në operimet e bandave në Serbi.

Një rezultat i aksionit të policisë kundër prostitucionit ka qenë dëbimi i problemit jashtë qendrës së Beogradit. Raporti i OSBE-së i vitit 2002 mbi trafikimin me njerëz në rajon thoshte se "për shkak të kontrrollimeve dhe sulmeve nga ana e policisë, numri i kafeneve është zvogëluar dhe një pjesë e biznesit të trafikimit ka lëvizur nga qendra në periferi dhe në lokacione që bien më pak në sy".

Në një pjesë të madhe të Ballkanit, një numër i madh i fondeve është drejtuar në ndaljen e trafikimit, por Serbia nuk ka pasur aq sukses në këtë drejtim. Prapë se prapë, presioni i OJQ-ve ka mbajtur çështjen e trafikimit në axhendën politike. Në korrik të vitit 2001, ministria e punëve të brendshme ka destinuar hapësirë të veçantë për strehimin e femrave të trafikuara, kurse ndryshimet në legjislacion kanë shtuar masat ndëshkuese për trafikantët.

STRATEGJI RAJONALE KUNDËR TRAFIKIMIT

Nga Serbia, ne udhëtuam aty nga ku e filluam, Rumani. Atje e vizituam Iana Matein, drejtorin e projektit Reaching Out (Ofrimi i ndihmës), i cili u ofron strehim vajzave që ia kanë dalur të arratisen nga kthetrat e trafikantëve. Deri më tani, Matei dhe kolegët e tij ia kanë dalur të ndërtojnë disa apartmane për vajzat në qytetin Pitesti - 100 km në veri të Bukureshtit - vendndodhje e fabrikës gjigante të makinave Dacia.

Në këtë qytet aspak joshës, ne u takuam prapë me Dianën. Në janar, IWPR-ja ka raportuar rreth një hetimi të fshehtë rreth kontrabanduesve rumunë, ku reporterët tonë e blenë atë (Dianën) nga një makro i Bukureshtit për 400 dollarë amerikanë. Mu si Marku, ne kemi mundur ta çonim Dianën në qendrat e prostitucionit në Ballkan apo t'ia shitnim atë bandave serbe në Temishvar.

Atëbotë, ajo ishte e ftohur, e tmerruar, gati lakuriqe dhe e uritur. E kishte kaluar Vitin e Ri të kaluar në Bukuresht, e lidhur me zinxhir për një kafaz qeni.

Por tani, me ndihmën e strehimores, ajo është duke përparuar dhe kthyer në një jetë relativisht normale. Ajo është duke e ndarë një banesë me disa vajza të tjera, duke u mësuar se si të kujdeset për veten dhe si të jetojë pa frikë.

Do të jetë rrugë e gjatë për Dianën. Gjurmët mentale të viteve të keqtrajtimit seksual dhe fizik nga ana e makrove e kanë bërë të vetën.

Analistët pajtohen se trafikimi me njerëz përmes Ballkanit është një problem i madh ndërkombëtar, për të cilin nevojitet një përgjigje e koordinuar nga qeveritë rajonale dhe të Europës Perëndimore, si dhe nga agjencitë e tyre të zbatimit të ligjit.

Për këtë, BE-ja ka krijuar një grup të 20 ekspertëve të pavarur në mars, për rekomandime mbi aksionet e ardhshme në koordinimin e luftës kundër trafikimit. Paneli është vetëm njëri nga disa poteza të dalur nga konferenca e BE-së mbi luftimin e krimit.

Konferenca ka rekomanduar koordinim të shtuar në mes shteteve anëtare të BE-së në legjislacion dhe zbatim të ligjit, duke thirrur për një harmonizim më të madh të ligjeve kombëtare, në mënyrë që trafikantët të ballafaqohen me ndëshkimet e njëjta në cilindo shtet anëtar që kapen. Brukseli ka vënë fonde në dispozicion nën programin AGIS për bashkëpunim policor dhe gjyqësor përgjatë BE-së, për të luftuar problemin.

Julie Bindel, anëtare e panelit të BE-së dhe hulumtuese në njësitin e keqtrajtimit të fëmijës dhe gruas në Universitetin e Londrës Veriore, thotë se progresi është i ngadalshëm, edhe pse Brukseli është duke shqyrtuar çështjen me plot vëmendje, dhe se koncentrimi në ashpërsimin dhe koordinimin e ligjeve të BE-së nuk është mjaft.

"Problemi fillon kryesisht në Ballkan, kurse BE-ja ka nevojë të bëjë më shumë në rajon. Ndryshimet në legjislacion dhe në financim që kanë ndodhur janë të pakta dhe janë të drejtuara vetëm kah luftimi i gjërave në njërin skaj të zinxhirit," tha ajo.

"Për shembull, zyrja britaneze për punë të jashtme ka ofruar disa fonde për krijimin e një baze shënimesh për të gjitha OJQ-të që punojnë në çështjen e trafikimit me njerëz, kurse para janë vënë në dispozicion për të luftuar prostitucionin e fëmijëve, por ende qëndron fakti se janë më pak se 20 policë në stacionin policor Charing Cross që mirren veçanërisht me trafikimin me njerëz dhe atë për tërë Londrën."

Shtetet e Ballkanit janë duke filluar të mendojnë t'i bashkangjiten BE-së, por shumica e tyre duhet të bëjnë më shumë në luftën kundër trafikantëve, nëse dëshirojnë të kenë gjasa për hyrje në BE. Traktati i Bashkimit Europian i referohet në mënyrë eksplicite trafikimit me njerëz dhe kërkon që shtetet anëtare të jenë në pajtim me standardet e përgjithshme të masave policore dhe legjislacionit në këtë çështje. Tani për tani, shumë pak shtete të Ballkanit janë afër kësaj.

Megjithatë, ka shenja që është duke u krijuar një qasje rajonale ndaj këtij problemi.

Në shtator të vitit 2002, Qendra për Luftimin e Krimit Ndër-Kufitar e Iniciativës së Bashkëpunimit Juglindor Europian me seli në Rumani, SECI, ka lansuar operimet e para rajonale kundër trafikimit. E quajtur me kodin MIRAGE (Mirazh), iniciativa ka bashkuar forcat policore nga dhjetë shtete, përfshirë Shqipërinë, Bosnën, Bullgarinë, Rumaninë, Kroacinë, Maqedoninë, Greqinë dhe Misionin e OKB-së në Kosovë.

Në janar të vitit 2003, SECI ka theksuar në raportin e saj se janë arrestuar 237 viktima të trafikimit dhe 293 trafikantë, si rezultat i më shumë se 20.000 sulmeve në klubet e natës, diskotekat, restorantet dhe pikat kufitare në Ballkan.

Por derisa MIRAGE-i ishte sukses relativ, ai ka ekspozuar disa veti të korruptuara të shumë forcave policore të Ballkanit, që në një mënyrë edhe e forcojnë tregtinë. Vërtetë, hetime të shumta gjatë MIRAGE-it kanë drejtuar gishtin në policë të inkuadruar në trafikim. Është një vlerësim këndellës - dhe që gjithashtu thekson vështirësitë në të cilat hasin qeveritë në luftimin e kësaj tiranie të tmerrshme.

Ky raport është koordinuar nga Paul Radu në Rumani dhe është përmbledhur nga David Quin, asistent i redaktorit të hetimeve të IWPR-së në Londër. Personat në vijim kanë kontribuar në hulumtimin: Stefan Candea dhe Sorin Ozon në Rumani, Julie Harbin and Nidzara Ahmetasevic në Bosnë-Hercegovinë, Fatmire Terdevci në Kosovë, Gazmend Kapllani në Greqi, Milorad Ivanovic në Serbi, Kaca Krsmanovic dhe Boris Darmanovic në Mal të Zi, Zylyftar Bregu në Shqipëri, Zoran Janchev dhe Zaklina Gjorgjevic në Maqedoni.

----------

